# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Impromptu meeting at Chick and Ruth's Delly

## JoshA

So we were having some kosher pickles, a corned beef sandwich, and matzo ball soup yesterday



when look who appears.

----------


## lmj

Such a great surprise!  I have a feeling we'll have lots more fun in Annapolis in the future!

----------


## amyb

That is some matzoh ball. Lynn and Hellie are looking fab!

----------


## tim

Back in my boating days, we went to Chick and Ruth's frequently.  I'm happy to hear that it has survived all these many years.

----------


## lmj

I really have to thank Ellen for making the original connection & alerting me that Josh & Hellie were on my same United Fiasco Flight. The 4 of us have so much in common, it's almost hard to believe. So once again the Forum works its magic!

----------


## amyb

Amazing, this cult, as my sons refer to the forum,  is incredible in helping form bonds of world wide friendship.

----------


## marybeth

Love those pics!  Both ladies look amazing.  Hellie, I can see you'll be sporting an enviable tan for weeks to come.

----------

